# Help Needed with a Local Outreach



## SEAGOON (Jan 24, 2008)

Dear Brothers and Sisters in Christ,

About seven months ago, one of the retired men of our church, Bill Legg, lost his wife after a long battle with a progressive MERSA infection. Since that time he has been heavily involved with evangelism efforts in our local community through a group called "Carolina Seed Sowers" and a few months ago he began renting a booth in a local indoor flea-market where he takes prayer requests, distributes materials, and witnesses to the lost. While he is there he speaks with literally hundreds of people every week as they come by his booth, and the Lord has been blessing his efforts. We have been supporting his outreach with bibles, books, and tracts, and volunteers to help man "the station" but he is able to give away bibles and tracts much more quickly than we can afford to provide them. 

Friends, can I ask you to consider helping us to support Bill's ministry? He really needs Bibles and Tracts to give away, and even a few would be helpful, as he often runs out. Any support you can offer to help him to afford the booth rental would be appreciated as well. Donations of materials can be sent to:

*Bill Legg
C/O Providence PCA Church
Fayetteville, NC 28301

*I would enclose a couple of pictures of Bill at his station, but I don't have them hosted anywhere and can't attach them to a PB message. Sorry.

Thanks!

Your Servant in Christ,

Andy Webb
Providence PCA, Fayetteville, NC


----------

